# East Harbor Ice



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm off Friday and thinking either ice fish or Novi, Mi show. Any reports of ice condition at East Harbor ?Thanks for any info.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I would fish friday and go to the show Sat.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It was good clear 5" before the cold snap should have great ice there now


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

a buddy of mine was there today(wednesday) and said it was 5 inches thick.he said the ice right at the boat launch didnt look right to him so they went around that area.good luck and be safe.


----------



## waxworm (Jan 9, 2014)

Yea we had 6" ice n kept 11 gills in 2 hrs at east harbor


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Anybody have extra gear and time to teach me this ICE thing?? lol I am a Bass guy 80% of the time from my boat but do like to put my share of panfish in the freezer during the fishing season.. However I have never Ice fished and before I go and spend more money on tackle etc want to give it a few trys possibly..


----------



## redneckcgil29 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm going out tonight after work .... Yesterday there was about 15 shantys but didn't get to talk to anybody


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## waxworm (Jan 9, 2014)

Went on private pond yest ,there was 5" got 12 big gills n a bass


----------

